# My new favorite wood



## Vern Tator (Oct 31, 2013)

I got part of a Mocca Tree (Pheasant wood ) this weekend. It is really dense, turns great and even smells pretty good. I can hardly wait for these to dry.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Woodman (Oct 31, 2013)

Very attractive wood and good turnings. Do you dry them in a paper bag?


----------



## BarbS (Oct 31, 2013)

That is pretty. Nicely done, Vern!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2013)

Good looking stuff! Im not familiar with it so I googled it. Looks like you made quite a score there. Say's it's a tropical wood though. How did you come by it? I saw a picture of a beautiful pen made from it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice - sorta looks like a cross between catalpa and walnut.


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, regardless of what all of the web experts online say, " It grew in Seattle". I can hardly believe it myself, but the id is right on. These are rough turned and will go into my drying shed as soon as they are surface dry in the shop, usually 24-48 hours after turning. It was a great score, I think it is one of the few woods that I would buy in volume if available. I was the easiest wood I have ever cored, big noodle shavings that cleared themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds like a joy to turn. I'll have to keep my eye out for some but I have never even heard of it. I hear that starbucks sells the coffee version of it but that's more expensive than the wood.


----------



## tnhunter (Oct 31, 2013)

Great looking wood,,It looks a lot like olivewood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool! It doesn't look anything like the little bit of pheasantwood I've turned, but the stuff I had came from Florida and Hawaii. I usually associate pheasantwood with an interlocking grain pattern sort of like wenge but more pronounced. Also, the stuff I've had has been really heavy and dense with no noticeable odor... Of course, it was really dry, so maybe the smell disappeared with the moisture. I would have guessed elm just based on the photos. Regardless, it's gonna make some great looking bowls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2013)

Its a great wood to turn but I have never found anything bigger than 1/2 a PM blank that I got on a pallet purchase from the Rebuilds in Florida. Besides that one I have never found anything bigger than a pen blank, and only turned 2 or 3 of them. You have a small fortune there.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 2, 2013)

Fantastic grain! Never heard of this wood, but would love to try some out! Chuck


----------

